# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Klieren >  Klierenvraag

## gregory

goeiennacht 
na beetje rond te zoeken i.v.m. mijn probleempje ben ik hier terecht gekomen.
Ik kan niet echt raad meer dus hoop ik hier een beetje info te vinden  :Smile: 

het zit namelijk zo dat ik de laatste weken zeg maar enkele harde onderhuidse bolletjes voel in de liesstreek,tussen lies en balzak zeg maar.
die groeien niet maar verdwijnen ook niet,een maand terug ongeveer heb ik een blaasontsteking gehad en de dokter heeft mij pillen voorgeschreven en de ontsteking is overgegaan maar zou het kunnen dat het toch nog niet verdwenen is aangezien die bolletjes daar blijven,ik veronderstel dat het lymfeklieren zijn.

nu gedurende een week of 3 heb ik ook veel last van de keel en als ik slik voel ik iets tegen elkaar drukken,ik gebruik iso-betadine mondwater om alles wat te ontsmetten maar dat gaat niet over,de amandelen zitten ook redelijk dik,heb daar ook al pillen voor gekregen maar blijkbaar herstelt het zich niet.die zwelling gaat even over als ik eet of mondspoeling doe,maar na uurtje is die zwelling er weer,het is net of er een prop of zo in de keel blijft zitten want het voelt redelijk diep aan,zijn er daar dan ook zo lymfeklieren aanwezig of is dit de schildklier die je kan voelen?
ik zit constant op internet te zoeken wat het kan zijn en had het beter niet gedaan want ik maak mezelf kapot zeg maar eraan.heb schrik dat het soa's zijn of het ergste geval is.
hopelijk kunnen jullie mij helpen
alvast bedankt 
greg

----------


## gregory

ondertussen is de dokter langsgeweest en die klieren in m'n lies is normaal
maar dat in m'n keel blijft maar aanhouden en hoe meer ik mij opjaag,hoe erger de pijn word en heb ik dat brokgevoel opnieuw in de keel.dat brokgevoel zit ter hoogte van m'n strottenhoofd.

----------


## willemenmar

hoi ik heb ook last van mijn klieren in mijn nek aan de rechterkant en ik voel het in mijn borst en in mijn zij en s,avonds heb ik een brok in mijn keel en hoe moeier ik ben hoe erger het word ik heb wel net de griep gehad ik weet niet of dat wat er mee te maken heeft ik wil er eigenlijk mee naar de dokter gaan en er naar laten kijken groetjes marianne van den berg de lange

----------


## gregory

hey
wel het is bij mij allemaal vreemd begonnen.
had eerst een fikske keelontsteking,heb dan huiduitslag gehad op m'n rug aan m'n schouderbladen.dan heb ik hevige hoofdpijn gehad nog steeds gecombineerd met keelpijn.
nu heb ik al ongeveer week of 10 iedere dag keelpijn met veel slijm en nog steeds dat brokgevoel.
de dokter heeft er al 2 keer naar gekeken,1ste keer gewoon medicatie tegen de ontsteking en dat hielp,maar na het volledig uitnemen van die pillen was het daar terug.
2de keer heb ik nu pillen gekregen voor de maag/slokdarm maar dat helpt niet.
net als jou voel ik het ook aan m'n borststreek,zo lichte steekpijnen.ook soms spierpijnen durven de kop opsteken.
de schrik is er nog altijd niet uit bij mij maar al na 2 doktersbezoeken,die verschillende waren en het helpt nog niet kan het toch niet echt normaal zijn.
m'n keel zit rood en heb zo blaasjes op en boven m'n amandelen zitten.

----------


## willemenmar

hoi gregory ik denk toch dat het met kou te maken hebt en ik heb degriep gehad dus ik zou me maar niet zo zorgen of het wat anders is dat heb ik ook gedaan ik denk dat je heel goed moet rusten en slapen dat helpt bij mij het is bij mij s-avonds het ergst als ik erg moe word ik ga ook wel aar de dokter toe maar meestal krijg je dan toch medicijnen waar ik toch niet tegen kan het schijn wel te heersen met die klieren want ik hoor het wel meer in mijn omgeving dus maak je maar niet te druk hoor gregory groetjes marianne

----------


## gregory

hey
bedankt voor je reactie
ik ben al wat beter geworden maar het gevoel zit er wel nog maar niet zo erg meer,ik denk dat het m'n amandelen moet zijn want ik heb die nog steeds
wat slapen betreft,ik probeer veel te rusten maar mijn klok is eigenlijk volledig omgedraaid,s'nachts wakker en overdag slapen met max 5 a 6 uurtjes
ik zal wat beter mijn best moeten doen  :Smile: 
grtjes

----------

